# Happy Birthday Hauntiholik!!!



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Hope today was a happy day for you Haunt, you deserve one. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTIE!!! I hope you did something fantastic to celebrate such a wonderful day, you definately deserve it!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a great big happy B day!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Happy B Day Haunti
hope you don't feel like this guy in the morning


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay Haunti!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday haunti----


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very happy Birthday to you Heather.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Haunti !!!! Happiest of birthdays !! Catching up to me I see, lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunti....make sure to behave yourself


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Hauntie!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy birthday, H!!! And best wishes for an even better year to come


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy happy, joy joy, Hauntiholic!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Haunti!! I hope you have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you're having a wonderful birthday!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTI !!!!!!!!!!!!

How many licks do you have coming?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks peep! Today was okay. Nothing special really. I have just a few minutes before I have to rush out of the door with my ball gown flapping in the wind. Dang. I need a drink.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !! (gee, I almost missed it).


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday (again) !!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh man, I'm a day late and a dollar short! Happy birthday Hauntie!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm two dollars short, and an hour later than a day...Happy Birthday anyway, Haunti!! Are you hung over? You really should be if you celebrated right...LOL!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Haunti!! Are you hung over? You really should be if you celebrated right...LOL!


LOL Doc. I didn't want to feel hung over but I wanted a drink like nobody's business. I was at a formal youth event that does not permit alcohol.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday, Haunti!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Was on vacation so sorry this was late...

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Haunti!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------

